# So many Kongs! What one do I choose??



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

It was suggested that I buy a Kong for my puppy and after doing some research online it seemed like a great idea! It should definitely keep him entertained once I get him.
I've never bought a Kong before, and well; there are SO MANY to choose from! 
My question is; what one should I buy? What kind of Kong do your dogs like? Or what Kong would be best suited for a Golden Retriever puppy?
Also what should I fill it with?
Sorry if I sound utterly clueless. That's definitely the case! I've never had a chewer before, so I'm in for an adventure!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

All Kongs are great! For the regular rubber food toy, we started Summer on the Puppy Large, for stuffing and freezing. Tiny pups can use it, and they can grow into it. Some people like the Puppy Medium, but that can only be used for a while.. We have since moved on to a regular XL, I like it because it can fit a fair amount of kibble in it when needed  We still use our puppy one but she is not a chewer/destroyer..

Kong Wobbler is wonderful to have, for feeding meals and providing a different form of stimulation.. 

The Air Kong range and other toys/shapes are durable and great, but those are just like regular dog toys, the more the merrier... Hope this helps!

ETA: as for fillings, you can do just about anything! A tablespoon of plain yoghurt or peanut butter smeared and frozen, or wet a bit of regular kibble and freeze inside. Some people like to add smashed banana, yoghurt and kibble mix or just get creative..  When you get to the XL size eventually, you can squeeze a whole hard boiled egg in there. It provides hours of stimulation!


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

I went with one like this. I got a can of their cheese wiz looking stuff to put in it. We started him on a medium, as well. He's been happy gnawing on retriever rolls lately, so I haven't gotten around to getting him a bigger Kong to replace that one.

I don't think it matters much though....your dog will be happy with whichever one you give it.








KONG Classic Dog Toys - Toys - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We still use the large breed puppy one and Jaro is 14 months, but we also have two of the big red ones. I think the packages suggest what breed or weight of dog. We have the kong wobbler but it is too heavy for a small puppy, great after they are bigger to dispense kibble. We have a kong that looks like a bone with places of the ends to put half a milkbone. Jaro likes that to chew out the treat.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont bother with the puppy Kongs and go straight for the large red ones... 

I have had a Golden break a black Kong...so be very vigilant as they get older...
Kongs are not a toy that I leave out unsupervised...

The blue floating kong-on-a-rope is fun for the pool, lake, ocean...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im surprised you found the Wobbler to be too heavy...the last two lab pups Ive had were started on the wobbler at 8 weeks and had no trouble...maybe its a lab thing!



Ian'sgran said:


> We still use the large breed puppy one and Jaro is 14 months, but we also have two of the big red ones. I think the packages suggest what breed or weight of dog. We have the kong wobbler but it is too heavy for a small puppy, great after they are bigger to dispense kibble. We have a kong that looks like a bone with places of the ends to put half a milkbone. Jaro likes that to chew out the treat.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly has a Kong Wobbler and doesn't find it too heavy. We do have it on wooden flooring so maybe that makes it easier to knock over. She loves hers and it was around 9 weeks old that she first used it without any problem. It takes them a while sometimes to get the hang of how to get the treats out.

We have a puppy Kong that I use with fillings, mostly frozen yoghurt, banana and peanut butter all mixed together. She loves that but I think she's about ready for a larger size now.

Molly also has a Kong Wubba but it's kept as a special toy for retrieving and only when I'm around to supervise as they're not for chewing. 

As you can see I like the Kong toys, think they're great


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for all the tips!
I think I'll go for a large one definitely. Not sure of the type though.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Remember to look online for best pricing...  
Most of the large chains charge an arm and a leg for Kongs!
And you will likely want at least two... <grin!>


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! Any tips as to where I should look online? Do you think Amazon would be a good choice?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I use kvsupply.com and entirelypets.com often....
Both sell through amazon as well as through their own sites...
I try to 'save up' and place orders large enough to meet the free shipping requirements..

Im sure there are many more places....I just seem to keep going back to them as their pricing seem to be consistently competitive...


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

the kong wobbler sounds awesome and entertaining/stimulating.


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

I never thought about a Kong until a friend gave us 2 he loves them, what a great idea!!


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out if I should get a Kong Wobbler, a Classic, or an Extreme for Bess. She's 2 yrs old, weighs 47 lbs. (I'll also be getting the Kong frisbee thing.) 

I'm a bit bewildered. Doesn't the food --like peanut butter --get all over everything? Not that my house is spotless --far from it. But still....

I also have a 70 lb 9 year old hound with a weight problem. Is there anything he could have? 

I got Bess a Kyjen Puzzle Egg. She liked the squeaky eggs, but didn't see the point in removing them when she could squeak them all _in utero_. She did remove them eventually to get the nasty fur off the cool little squeakers (choking hazard agghhh).
*
*


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought Lola a Kong fresbie. It is nice as it is indestructable( so far!) and is easy on her mouth. She loves it!!


----------

